# Learn basic Chinese phrases



## kojack (Apr 11, 2009)

Learn Chinese in 5 minutes...

English phrase                                          	ChineseInterpretation

Are you harboring a fugitive?                 	Hu Yu Hai Ding?

See me A.S.A.P.                             		Kum Hia Nao

Stupid Man                                 	            	Dum Gai

Small Horse                                                 Tai Ni Po Ni

Your price is too high!!    	                      	 No Bai Dam Thing!!

Did you go to the beach?                         	 Wai Yu So Tan?

I bumped into a coffee table       	            	I Bang Mai Ni

I think you need a facelift      	            	Chin Tu Fat

It's very dark in here     	                        	 Wai So Dim?

Has your flight been delayed?                   	Hao Long Wei Ting?

That was an unauthorized execution        	Lin Ching

I thought you were on a diet                       	Wai Yu Mun Ching?

This is a tow away zone                              	No Pah King

Do you know lyrics to the Macarena?       	Wai Yu Sing Dum Song?

You are not very bright     	                      	Yu So Dum

I got this for free    	                          Ai No Pei

I am not guilty                                             Wai Hang Mi?

Please, stay a while longer                          	Wai Go Nao?

Meeting was scheduled for next week       	Wai Yu Kum Nao

They have arrived                                         Hia Dei Kum

Stay out of sight                                           Lei Lo

He's cleaning his automobile                     	 Wa Shing Ka


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha that's brilliant Kojack


----------

